# Video on Disassembly of your rear hub, and what to expect



## popawheelie (Jun 20, 2013)

[video]http://s972.photobucket.com/user/my7254/media/MyVideoreHubdisassembly_zps92a3385a.mp4.html?sort=  6&o=0[/video]
Hi, here is a short video for the first-timers who want to open up their rear hub, but are concerned about messing it up. I'm no pro, but I wished there was such a video when I attempted to clean and lube my first rear hub. This is an Elgin Air-cooled hub made around 1939 I believe.....my error the first time was that there is a thin but wide clip that goes around the "end" of a component inside. Look for it, note where it is at, and possibly crimp it on when you go to assemble the rear hub when you are done cleaning and greasing the hub. That thin clip needs to be stationed right in one area.....it will cause problems if it is moving around on that shaft. Be sure that the surfaces that rub against one another to brake the bike are CLEAN of any grease etc. I used Acetone in the last step when I cleaned mine just before assembling it together. Enjoy,
Mike Siddons


----------



## momona (Jun 20, 2013)

*Thanks!*

We need more videos like this!!! I've been waiting for something like this.  Thanks.


----------



## popawheelie (Jun 24, 2013)

*Video of Air Cooled Hub disassembly*

Hey, you are welcome.
 I'd like to see the Proper break down and reassembly of a hub with all those vertical brake discs......anyone out there wanna do that and explain what they are doing as they do it ?


Mike Siddons


----------

